# Clown Pleco



## Fusion MK (May 25, 2009)

I am planning to get a Clown Pleco for a new 20 gallon. I heard from multiple sources that they shred plants, and from different sources that they will not even touch plants. I want to know who is correct (or if both of them are correct), and if they do shred plants, will they shred Amazon Sword Plants? I have also heard that these guys need wood. What kind of wood, and where to get it? If someone can give me some info, that would be awesome.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm my clown pleco has never eaten live plants, though I've never kept him with Amazon swords so I can't comment about that species specifically. These guys do need wood in their diets. Any sort of wood will do. The most common types sold for aquarium use are mopani root wood, Malaysian driftwood and lighter types of wood fastened to pieces of slate to make them sink. Any of these will do - it's just a matter of personal preference. I personally like the look of Malaysian driftwood the best.


----------

